# Creepy says hi!



## themantis (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello!

http://faithfreaks.com/user_images/10433413239020.jpg

Can anyone tell me what species I am? My owner isn't sure.


----------



## hierodula (Mar 27, 2010)

Chinese?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 27, 2010)

themantis said:


> Hello!
> 
> http://faithfreaks.com/user_images/10433413239020.jpg
> 
> Can anyone tell me what species I am? My owner isn't sure.


I'm guessing a Tenodera sinensis (Chinese Mantis) Did you find this outside? if so, where? or did you purchase the mantis or ooth? I'm pretty new to mantids but perhaps one of the cool and happenin' peeps with a bit a more experience can help you out mate.

In the mean time,

Cheers


----------



## themantis (Mar 27, 2010)

I always forget to post the important info I was just took excited to post a picture of her. She was a wild picked ooth that I found here in ohio. I also have several more of the same types of ooths that I havent let hatch yet.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 27, 2010)

If you would show us a picture of the ootheca, we could most likeli identify.


----------



## themantis (Mar 27, 2010)

Emile said:


> If you would show us a picture of the ootheca, we could most likeli identify.


Heres the other same kind of ooth that the one she hatched from.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 27, 2010)

I say T. sinensis. But I could be wrong, the mark in the arms makes me wanna say M. religiosa. It's one of the two. Nice find btw.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 27, 2010)

Chinese mantis, _Tenodera aridifolia sinesis_


----------



## themantis (Mar 28, 2010)

On the inside of both her prey hands she has 2 black dots on each of them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 28, 2010)

That would be regilosa then.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 29, 2010)

I can never tell the difference between the two ooths. I say M. religiosa though.


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> I can never tell the difference between the two ooths. I say M. religiosa though.


Those ooths are chinese mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2010)

I did not see pic before, they are indeed chinese ooths, did they hatch from one of these? Chinese are fat, and religiosa are longer and skinny.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 29, 2010)

Rick said:


> Those ooths are chinese mantis.


Thanks for correcting me. I think I can tell the difference between the ooth now. So is that black dot just some type of random mark?


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Apr 6, 2010)

Chinese mantises have a blackened coloration toward the connection of their fore-arms to their thorax. M. religiosa has a black dot further down with a white dot almost always in the middle. Also, the green eyes and brown coloration, the shape of the arms themselves, the black notch on the femur and tibia and the shape of the Ootheca all point to Tenodera sinensis.

Take good care of him or her. ^_^


----------

